# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  superior tren

## skyvw1

Has anybody had any experience with Superior Labs Then E or Flying Dragon Then E?

----------


## pavlenko

looks too light of color for that conentration

----------

